# When will FreeBSD 8.1 be released? setfacl/getfacl



## User23 (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there a scheduled date?

Why iam asking:

i waiting for the new versions of the userland tools setfacl and getfacl that work with the ZFS NFSv4 style ACLs

http://wiki.freebsd.org/NFSv4_ACLs


thx & greetz


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken the plan is to release a version every 6 months.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=62218&postcount=8


----------



## chrcol (Jan 20, 2010)

wont be long, freebsd have the fastest release schedule of any major operating system by far.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 20, 2010)

You've obviously never used Ubuntu.    Major, new, often incompatible releases are made every 6-months, no matter what.

FreeBSD Project tries to release minor versions every 6 months or so.  This isn't that far off Microsoft's release schedule for Service Packs.  Which is really all that minor releases are.

Major versions are released every 2 years-ish.  Which isn't that far off from Apple's release schedule.

So, not really sure what you are complaining about.  There's nothing forcing you to upgrade, and security fixes are provided for at least a year (for each minor version) and up to 3 years (for extended support versions), and at least 2 years after the last minor version in a series.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

Moreover, the FreeBSD Release Team tends to release stuff when it's _ready_, not when it's _time_.


----------



## trasz@ (Feb 6, 2010)

Note that support for NFSv4 ACLs in ZFS is already there in FreeBSD 8-STABLE.  If you don't want to upgrade from 8.0 to STABLE, just apply this patch to 8.0 sources:

http://people.freebsd.org/~trasz/acl-zfs-8.0.diff

Apply like this:

`cd /usr/src && patch -p1 < ~/acl-zfs-8.0.diff`

Remember to rebuild both kernel and the world.


----------

